# Duda con motor paso a paso Japan Servo CO.LTD



## Dalmiro (Abr 21, 2017)

Buen dia a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, quiero hacer un Router CNC con arduino UNO
Tengo una duda de con cuanta tension (V) alimentar el motor y en internet no encuentro ningun datasheet. El motor es un KH56LM2-049 . 1.8 grados por paso. espero que me puedan ayudar, 
Otra duda es que es un motor Unipolar de 6 cables y en la CNC SHIELD que tengo tiene 4 pines que irían conectados al motor, hay alguna forma de solucionarlo o es que las CNC shield estan diseñadas para motores bipolares? 
gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2017)

El problema sería al revés; conectas las bobinas por los extremos y ya está.


----------



## Dalmiro (Abr 21, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> El problema sería al revés; conectas las bobinas por los extremos y ya está.


No se de que me estas hablando. De la tension para alimentar el motor o como conectarlo a la CNC Shield?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 21, 2017)

Arduino-> shield ->driver -> Motor.
dependiendo de lo que quieras torque o velocidad, se conectan diferente.
Lee aqui.., te sacaras algunas dudas..
Lo que te dijo scooter es conectar los extremos de las bobinas, y usarlo como bipolar





Te dejo el catalogo de Japan Servo, Esta la serie KH56, no específicamente tu modelo.Pero si los otros, quizás te sirva para comparar.
Es lo máximo que e encontrado de esta marca de motores...y luego en foros rusos, etc, pero casi todos también buscan lo mismo..
Yo tengo los de la serie KH42 con diferente terminación de lo que figura en el catalogo pero las especificaciones son iguales 
Creo que al ser motores reciclados, la fabrica les cambia la terminación, o los deja obsoletos (para ellos) 
y asi te condicionan a comprar los nuevos.. 
compara la resistencia de las bobinas y la inductancia, con los que figura en el catalogo


----------



## Dalmiro (Abr 22, 2017)

Muchas gracias Cuervo por la dedicacion de buscar y explicar, me sirvo mucho tu ayuda ahora ya entiendo como conectarlo. Lo que yo nececito seria mas torque. El .pdf es el que ya habia encontrado pense que cambiaba las configuraciones, hable con un profesor de la escuela y me dijo lo mismo que vos.
Saludos!
PD: Nose porque no me deja responde a tu comentario


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2017)

Dalmiro dijo:


> No se de que me estas hablando. De la tension para alimentar el motor o como conectarlo a la CNC Shield?


Pues si no lo entiendes a lo mejor es que no has entendido como van los pap y su conexionado, no lo que yo digo.
Entendiendo el pap es semi obvio/evidente el conexionado.

Para conseguir más par necesitas más corriente, o más vueltas en la bobina, o las dos.
Una de las ventajas del conexionado "por los extremos" es que puede dar más par ya que estás empleando dos bobinas cada vez en lugar de una.
Eso claro, poniendo la tensión adecuada.
Es decir uno de cuatro polos de 12V, si lo conectas como bipolar deberás de poner 24V para que la tensión en cada bobina sea de 12V que es la nominal de cada una de ellas.
Si lo pones a 12 solo habrán 6 en cada bobina y eso limitará la corriente y por lo tanto bajará el par.


----------

